# Hungarian Aquascaping Contest (HAC) 2012 Results



## LondonDragon (2 Jan 2013)

Results from the competition by our Hungarian cousins 

#1 Main category





#2 Main category




#3 Main category




All works from Main category: Hungarian Aquascaping Contest (HAC) - Galéria

#1 nano category




#2 nano category




#3 nano category





All works from nano category: Hungarian Aquascaping Contest (HAC) - Galéria

#1 wabi kusa category




#2 wabi kusa category




#3 wabi kusa category




All works from wabi kusa category: Hungarian Aquascaping Contest (HAC) - Galéria

Enjoy!


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

Wow those wabi's are pretty cool indeed  I must say out of the the 'main catergory' I prefer number 3.. Really does show how 'preference' decides who is a winner and who is not. On that note, by the way, they are all extremely cool


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2013)

All very good personally think #1 in the main category could do without the wood in the centre


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

That centre bit of wood really does unbalance the scape so much.. Now you point it out tim I really notice it lol


----------



## Ady34 (2 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> That centre bit of wood really does unbalance the scape so much.. Now you point it out tim I really notice it lol


I like the wood in the centre, helps break the manicured look of the plants, but think it could do with a rock on the right and a smaller piece of wood on the left to integrate the 2 sides better....that said the balance and sculpting of the plants either side kind of ties it all together.


----------

